# Compound Butters



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 21, 2012)

*Orange Rosemary *

*1 stick Irish Butter*
*1 sm Shallot {minced fine}*
*2 cloves Garlic {minced fine}*
*1/2 tsp Rosemary {minced fine}*
*Zest of 1/2 an Orange {microplaned}*
*Black Pepper to taste*

*-Allow butter to come to room temp*
*-Add all ingrediants*
*-Blend throughly--with a fork*
*-Arrange into a log shape on plastic wrap*
*-Wrap tightly in plastic wrap*
*-Freeze until ready to use*

*-Cut into "coins" and add to your desired dish*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely Topaz, I can see that melting over a crisp skinned fried duck breast with Jersey Royal new potatoes and asparagus


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Lovely Topaz, I can see that melting over a crisp skinned fried duck breast with Jersey Royal new potatoes and asparagus



The orange in it would certainly lend it self well to that!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

This is lovely ... Great idea. Thanks for posting. Herbed butters are truly fabulous. 

Have nice Sunday. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2012)

Flavored butters are wonderful. I love adding 1 minced shallot with sun dried tomatoes packed in evoo,  a tea. of thyme leaves salt and a grind of pepper. this can be served with bree, and baguette,with pasta,roasted asparagus, steamed green beans,broccoli or grilled onions.Gorgonzola butter with fresh chopped rosemary is the big D on beef and pasta.try chopped olives,  shallot and parsley is great with lamb try grilled pork with finely chopped seeded jalapeno's,garlic how about a jalapeno burger
we've tried most of these and love them. It gives dinner or bbq that extra ooomph.
kades


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 22, 2012)

Does the Irish butter have as high a moisture / water content (~16-17%) as the run-of-the-mill American butters like Land O' Lakes?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Does the Irish butter have as high a moisture / water content (~16-17%) as the run-of-the-mill American butters like Land O' Lakes?


 

*I would say no, I find the moisture content lower. The color is yellower and it feels denser when cutting. I am lucky enough to have "Kerrygold" now available at my local King Kullen market. They also carry "Plugra" which is danish, I find the moisture content a bit higher in the danish butter and the flavor entirely different. I have to say that I am now a bit of a butter snob, I have ALWAYS loved butter, but this Irish Butter stuff is well worth seeking out. *


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Polished Topaz,

I have had Scandinavian butters, and French ... What about French ? It is quite creamy ... 

I shall have to try your Irish Butter Kerrygold ... We have an enormous shop called EL CORTE INGLES throughout Spain, and they carry worldwide products including the USA & Canada ...   

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *I would say no, I find the moisture content lower. The color is yellower and it feels denser when cutting. I am lucky enough to have "Kerrygold" now available at my local King Kullen market. They also carry "Plugra" which is danish, I find the moisture content a bit higher in the danish butter and the flavor entirely different. I have to say that I am now a bit of a butter snob, I have ALWAYS loved butter, but this Irish Butter stuff is well worth seeking out. *


Plugra may be somewhat like Danish butter, but it is made in the US. I have never tried it. According to Wikipedia (and other sources I have seen in the past, "The name "Plugra" is derived from the French _plus gras_ ("more fat")."


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Polished Topaz,
> 
> I have had Scandinavian butters, and French ... What about French ? It is quite creamy ...
> 
> ...


Polished Topaz is recommending the Irish butter, because a lot of the butter found in the US isn't as nice as European butters.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2012)

*@ TaxLady I admit I hadn't read the label carefully enough on the Plugra Butter or done any online searches, but as you have said this is a psydo-European product. Which fully explains the flavor profile. Thanks for your research efforts. *


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 22, 2012)

I noticed Costco carries an Irish butter the last time I was there.  Didn't buy it (yet).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I noticed Costco carries an Irish butter the last time I was there.  Didn't buy it (yet).



Yes, our Costco is carrying KerryGold...I've been hesitating, I finally got over my huge butter addiction.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I noticed Costco carries an Irish butter the last time I was there. Didn't buy it (yet).


 
*Truthfully ..... IMOHO if you do a side by side taste comparison with Kerrygold and LOL or Breakstones you would be hard pressed to want to return to the American brands. Even with the higher price tag. *


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 22, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *Truthfully ..... IMOHO if you do a side by side taste comparison with Kerrygold and LOL or Breakstones you would be hard pressed to want to return to the American brands. Even with the higher price tag. *


Is Kerry Gold available in unsalted (sweet) form?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2012)

*So far I have only seen the salted variety, Schmidts Market in So Ham might have it unsalted, no harm in looking there, even if they don't carry it they have plenty of other good stuff to peruse. {or you could ask them to start suppling it} *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 23, 2012)

European butters are cultured, while American butters are sweet cream butter?  If I recall, Land 0 Lakes brand was created by the guy that found you could add salt to sweet cream (un-cultured) butter to preserve it from spoiling.  Later on, unsalted became available as packaging methods improved.

Most butter companies try to get out most of the water.  Butter spreads, lower fat butters, and margerines tend to have more water in them.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 23, 2012)

*Polished Topaz:  2 Butters, 1 for Steak & 1 for Fish*

Good Evening,

Have you ever made Beurre Maîtré D´Hotel style butter ? It is made with lemon juice, fresh Italian parsley and salt. It is used as a garnish for steak.

The fish one I have made is: 

Italian flat leaf parsley
tarragon herb 
chives ribbon
chervil herb
lemon zest
salt 

Again, thanks for posting your recipe for Butter too ... 

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Margi, what are chives ribbon? Is it what I would just call fresh chives?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

@ Tax Lady,

Please accept my apologies as I am in an editorial deadline for 29th ... 

Chive Herb or Chive = Chive Ribbons

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Tax Lady,
> 
> Please accept my apologies as I am in an editorial deadline for 29th ...
> 
> ...


No apology needed. I just wanted the clarification.

BTW, I just noticed that you have over a thousand posts now. w00t!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 26, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Is Kerry Gold available in unsalted (sweet) form?


 

*I was at The Best Yet market in Riverhead and yes it does. Silver package is unsalted, Gold is salted.*


----------

